# technical evaluation



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, can anyone explain me what is technical evaluation of documents to get a job in germany and what are the possibilities to get the result in positive?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This is not a standard term used. Can you explain in which context you encountered it?
Maybe you can ask the author directly what he/she meant by it?


----------



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanx for ur reply, I am in contact of a recruiter who is helping me out to get a job in germany. I was informed that my profile will be evaluted on the basis of my educational nd professional qualification ,my age and job i am looking for.I will be awarded some points if the points are good i can apply for jobs there.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This must be an internal method of this consultant, so ask them about it.
There is no official procedure where points are awarded for such things. Anybody can apply for jobs in Germany as they wish. (In fact you should also apply directly at suitable employers to increase your chances!)


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Just in case this is of interest:
Recruitment consultants in Germany are paid by the employer. It should be free for you.
If this consultant is trying to charge you, he/she is most likely a cheat and you should stay away!


----------



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanx a lot for ur suggestion i am highly obliged, thanx again.


----------



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree with beppi, if the consultant is trying to charge you, then he/she is likely to cheat.

On a different note, I came across this email from one of the consultants in India, which was pretty much a confirmed scam 



> Dear Candidate,
> Greetings From ABCDEF!
> 
> With reference to the reply received from your side we further want to inform you the required terms and conditions to apply for this job:
> ...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW!
I knew there are many scams, but I didn't expect it to be as bad as this!
EUR500 for a Skype interview!?! I have arranged them for free in the past for people we wanted to hire - am I stupid?
Also, I want to see the family who can live on EUR1200/month in Germany. Double that is nearer to the truth!


----------



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

beppi said:


> Just in case this is of interest:
> Recruitment consultants in Germany are paid by the employer. It should be free for you.
> If this consultant is trying to charge you, he/she is most likely a cheat and you should stay away!


Hi Beppi,

Can you please help me with name/links of recruitment consultants in Germany.

I got my JSV, and have experience in Telecom and Power Sector. I will be in Germany next month.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I do not recommend contacting headhunters directly, as few entertain unsolicited applications (and usually only for very senior people).
It is much better to apply directly at suitable companies and to reply to appropriate job ads.
If the ad was placed by a headhunter, they will process your application accordingly. They will also say they keep your data on file for potential future matches, but in my experience nothing ever came out of that.
So in conclusion, there is nobody who will do the hard work for you - you either do it yourself or you stay where you are.


----------



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow that was amazing by "nfs",but its too much my consultant didn't ask for that much money.They have informed that they will be paid by employer only.The money which they asked me was minimal
They asked me to deposit Rs. 2000 for registration and after i get my visa i have to pay them 49thousand rupees
But again why this 49000 coz they are getting paid by employer.


----------



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah, 49k is still a but too much... If you do the visa processing yourself it will be 5k, my travel agent charged 7.5k (2.5k extra). You can maybe negotiate to pay only if you get a confirmed offer.


----------



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

* Translation*
* 49k INR ~ 600 €
* Visa Fee is 60 € --
Germany Visa Information - Chennai, South India - All About Your Visas - Short Term - Business - Visa Fees


----------



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

You are right Nfs but you can understand that i am still looking for job and they are helping me out in getting that. As i am not a skilled professional, so its a big task for me to get a job in Germany. And if i get job i am ready to pay that amount because i have heard that other consultants are asking for more than a lakh from the candidates.


----------



## nfs99 (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay then... Good luck.. Do keep us posted in the forum on how you progress, it will be helpful for others.


----------



## anand1990 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sure will be more than happy to do that.


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

nfs99 said:


> Yeah, 49k is still a but too much... If you do the visa processing yourself it will be 5k, my travel agent charged 7.5k (2.5k extra). You can maybe negotiate to pay only if you get a confirmed offer.


Hi anand can you let me know the consultant name? You can pm me as well


----------

